# Emesis Bags?



## keith10247 (Jun 1, 2008)

Good Afternoon!  I was asked a couple weeks ago about looking in to getting some of these new fancy "Emesis Bags" to replace the big old basins that we currently carry.  I found a brand called EMBags and was wondering if anybody has seen or used these before.  Apparently they are sealable so that you can just take the basin, cap it off, and dispose of once you get to the hospital.

Thoughts? Comments? Concerns?


----------



## KEVD18 (Jun 1, 2008)

ive never understood the theory behind taking a simple problem and creating an overly elaborate, ridiculously expensive solution to it.

occams razor: "all things being equal, the simplest solution is the best."

these are .27/per and have many uses






these are 1.75/per and have pretty much one use.






sure, the biohoop bag is flashy, has "features" and is "super cool", but does it work 7 times better? will it allow you to be 7 times better as a practitioner during an "emetic event"?


----------



## keith10247 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am seeing the embags for like $.39 if you buy 100.  

http://www.frontline-innovations.co...se&category_id=1&Itemid=55&vmcchk=1&Itemid=55 

Sure there is a premium to pay for lack of spillage, who likes having vomit spill out of a bag?


----------



## Kenny (Mar 1, 2010)

keith10247 said:


> I am seeing the embags for like $.39 if you buy 100.
> 
> http://www.frontline-innovations.co...se&category_id=1&Itemid=55&vmcchk=1&Itemid=55
> 
> Sure there is a premium to pay for lack of spillage, who likes having vomit spill out of a bag?



These are more expensive, but handy as hell!

http://peaceproducts.com/hurle.htm


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 1, 2010)

Nothing that can't be done with a simple red bag with a hole near the top in one side to place the head through.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 1, 2010)

*Freezer bags, preopen the ziplock.*

General aviation ilots use an empty coffee canwith a reliable lid that snaps in place.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 1, 2010)

I simply forbid patients from throwing up in the back of my ambulance, and refuse to transport them if they don't agree.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 1, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> I simply forbid patients from throwing up in the back of my ambulance, and refuse to transport them if they don't agree.



But do you tell them it is against the law?


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 1, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> But do you tell them it is against the law?



Nah.  If they violate it, I stop the ambulance and make them clean it up.  Sure, the first few had to be left on the side of the road, but then word got around...


----------



## 46Young (Mar 1, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Nothing that can't be done with a simple red bag with a hole near the top in one side to place the head through.



Back in NY we called them "party bags". You can use a spare pt belongings bag as well. Saved me a couple of times carrying a drunk down the stairs with a stair chair. Keeps the mess in the ambulance to a minimum since you can hang it around a semiconscious/sleeping drunk's neck. A hands free way to catch all the fun.


----------



## downunderwunda (Mar 1, 2010)

We use Embags.

They are excellent. Hard plastic ring around the top & volume measure indicators throughout. it means that if a person needs to empty the contents of their stomach, they can, with minimal risk of it landing on you, or on the ambulance. 

They have a 'lock off' system so if necesarry, the contents can be taken to hospital for the MO to see. They can also be used by the patient while you are on the move.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 1, 2010)

downunderwunda said:


> They have a 'lock off' system so if necesarry, the contents can be taken to hospital for the MO to see.



*proudly* "Here, Doc, I saved this for you!"

I had a patient once with a reported GI bleed.  Patient reported bloody stool, with a significant quantity of blood.  Medics arrive and ask me if I went to look...  You'll excuse me if I had taken the patient's word for it.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 1, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> *proudly* "Here, Doc, I saved this for you!"
> 
> I had a patient once with a reported GI bleed.  Patient reported bloody stool, with a significant quantity of blood.  Medics arrive and ask me if I went to look...  You'll excuse me if I had taken the patient's word for it.



It's like the 80 y/o complaining of a vaginal bleed. I use the underwear test. If it isn't soaking through the underwear and V/S aren't disturbed, then it's nothing that can't wait for the hospital.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 1, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> It's like the 80 y/o complaining of a vaginal bleed. I use the underwear test. If it isn't soaking through the underwear and V/S aren't disturbed, then it's nothing that can't wait for the hospital.



They were asking if I had gone to look at what was in the toilet.  We actually had done at least a cursory check for active bleeding.


----------



## Kenny (Mar 2, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> I simply forbid patients from throwing up in the back of my ambulance, and refuse to transport them if they don't agree.



LOL!:lol:


----------



## medicdan (Mar 2, 2010)

When I began in EMS, I worked with an Paramedic/Driver who was obsessed with cleanliness in his ambulance. He would go as far pulling the ambulance over to the side of the highway if a patient was vomiting, pull the patient out of the ambulance, and only allow them to vomit outside. At the time I thought he was absolutely crazy.... but......

Just Kidding. I don't think I'd ever do that.


----------



## Kenny (Mar 2, 2010)

downunderwunda said:


> We use Embags.
> 
> They are excellent. Hard plastic ring around the top & volume measure indicators throughout. it means that if a person needs to empty the contents of their stomach, they can, with minimal risk of it landing on you, or on the ambulance.
> 
> They have a 'lock off' system so if necesarry, the contents can be taken to hospital for the MO to see. They can also be used by the patient while you are on the move.



I just love the Hurl-e's.  Handy as heck, convenient to carry on your person, etc.  Can you get them where you are located?


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 2, 2010)

We also use Embags, they are wonderful


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 3, 2010)

*JPIN! Me too!*

sidetrack, underwear check is good for spotting crab lice too, thier little bloody poops show up as red dots that fizz with peroxide.


----------



## Kenny (Mar 6, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> We also use Embags, they are wonderful



May I send you some free samples of the Hurl-e emesis container?

Just give me a physical address and I will send them right out!

http://peaceproducts.com/hurle.htm


----------



## Kenny (Mar 6, 2010)

May I send you some free samples of the Hurl-e emesis container?

Just give me a physical address and I will send them right out!

http://peaceproducts.com/hurle.htm


----------



## Kenny (Mar 6, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> *proudly* "Here, Doc, I saved this for you!"
> 
> I had a patient once with a reported GI bleed.  Patient reported bloody stool, with a significant quantity of blood.  Medics arrive and ask me if I went to look...  You'll excuse me if I had taken the patient's word for it.



LOL!  
May I send you some free samples of the Hurl-e emesis container?

Just give me a physical address and I will send them right out!

http://peaceproducts.com/hurle.htm


----------



## traumamama (Mar 7, 2010)

We buy large embroidery hoops and use one of our bio bags with them. It works great for all ages-you just pop the bag out when they are done, clean the hoop and replace the bag. Cheap and easy. Tons of services have stolen the idea. Great for home use too.


----------

